# Godzilla Germination



## DillaWilla (May 12, 2006)

Wow.....well after a few weeks of trial and error with germing and planting I have finally succeeded in finding a way that works, really really works.  I wish I would have been able to take pics of this but hay my cameras on vacation!!!  Lets see well my first try I used 8 bagseeds in the paper towel method (uncovered in the cabinet) and 4 germed and 4 didnt.. I planted all 8 the 4 germed seeds I just threw in the soil taproot up, sideways, down, diagonal...basically just the wrong way and too deep.  The non-germed seeds I just threw in and buried.  Well I was one for eight on this method, one of the germed seeds sprouted and was doing well until my dog ate it, oh well on to the next try.  I tried germing 6 seeds, all on the paper towel method (3 on a plate covered in saran wrap and tinfoil) and  (3 in a airtight tupperware wrapped in a towl)...none germed, probably shitty seeds...and now the moment we have all been waiting for!!!! Wednesday I tried germing 5 new bagseeds using the papertowel method (on a plate covered with a bowl and on a heating pad set to medium)  I checked yesterday (Thursday) and nothing exciting and then this morning when I checked...WOAW!!! GODZILLA SPROUTS, one fully shed itself of the seed and had a 1.5 inch root hairy as could be and the finger leaves formed, two still partially in seed casing with 1 inch roots super hairy, the other two had only cracked...now I know it is not good to let them grow that much before they are in their medium and I almost had a heart attack when I saw them...However I planted all 3 this morning and when I came home from work 2 sprouted and the other is just about to push up above the soil...I like the results next time I will just check them sooner....If you try this method respond and tell me how it works!!! Misty seeds will be here from Nirvana Global Shop in a few days, I cant wait!!! Good Growing!


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2006)

> my first try I used 8 bagseeds....I tried germing 6 seeds,none germed, probably shitty seeds....Wednesday I tried germing 5 new bagseeds


...sounds like you tried bag seeds from 3 different sources. It well could be the quality/viability of the seeds that contributed to your success this time. Best o' luck!


----------

